# Things that bother you or don't make sense.



## DarkShadow (May 15, 2013)

1.Handicap parking spaces that are furthest from a entry way or Handicap spaces with no handicap access doors or ramps.It Don't make sense
2.People that take handicap parking that shouldn't like police vehicles for example and I see it all the time.I want to say something but I don't.
3.People that leave shopping carriages all over the place in the parking lots in spaces or pushed up against your vehicle when there is racks for them within feet.
4.People that feel the need to stand inches away from you when there talking to you and spitting there bad breath and when you move for a little more comfort space they move closer.I hate that and makes me won't to body slam them.
5.Street signs that say No Standing anytime which basically means No Parking why not just say no parking. I know plenty of people that thought it meant you can't stand there with your feet lol.
End of rant of a few of my pet peeves.I feel better.


----------



## 480sparky (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Derrel (May 15, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> 1.Handicap parking spaces that are furthest from a entry way or Handicap spaces with no handicap access doors or ramps.It Don't make sense
> 2.People that take handicap parking that shouldn't like police vehicles for example and I see it all the time.I want to say something but I don't.
> 3.People that leave shopping carriages all over the place in the parking lots in spaces or pushed up against your vehicle when there is racks for them within feet.
> 4.People that feel the need to stand inches away from you when there talking to you and spitting there bad breath and when you move for a little more comfort space they move closer.I hate that and makes me won't to body slam them.
> ...



Maybe spend the $9.95 and buy yourself some of this medicine??? maybe???

Tin Sign 15 x 12 FUKITOL FINALLY A SOLUTION A CAPSULE A DAY TO MAKE TIN SIGN New | eBay


----------



## amolitor (May 15, 2013)

No Standing doesn't mean the same thing as No Parking, which is why the sign doesn't say No Parking.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 15, 2013)

Over worked raising three young boys and terminally ill wont help but thanks derrel


----------



## DarkShadow (May 15, 2013)

It does if you park there with a ticket.What does it exactly mean then.never mind google is my friend.


----------



## runnah (May 15, 2013)

Door knobs on the left.


----------



## jwbryson1 (May 15, 2013)

runnah said:


> Door knobs on the left.



Moderated

Or, do we really mean just door knobs on the left...


----------



## runnah (May 15, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Door knobs on the left.
> ...



Doors that are hung the wrong way.


----------



## Steve5D (May 15, 2013)

What bugs me is the freakin' hammerhead in my store right now who's been clerking me and the rest of the staff on $300.00 guitars for months. He's a perpetual shopper, and has cost this company more in time and man hours wasted than we could ever hope to make when (or if) we sell him a $300.00 guitar. Asking me the nuances of _this _$300.00 guitar compared to _that _$300.00 guitar? 

Dude, there _are _no nuances. They're _all _$300.00 P.O.S. guitars. 

You've been coming in hear for the past freaking four months acting like you're Eric F*****g Clapton. The difference between you and him though, aside from the fact that you're a pathetic, talentless hack, is that _Clapton actually buys guitars_. You, on the other hand, just sit around and play guitars that you're never going to buy. And why are you never going to buy one? Because your Third Reich of a wife carries your balls in a jar, and won't let you spend money on your own unless you're shopping at Sephora for _her_.

God damn, I hate this guy...


----------



## DarkShadow (May 15, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> What bugs me is the freakin' hammerhead in my store right now who's been clerking me and the rest of the staff on $300.00 guitars for months. He's a perpetual shopper, and has cost this company more in time and man hours wasted than we could ever hope to make when (or if) we sell him a $300.00 guitar. Asking me the nuances of _this _$300.00 guitar compared to _that _$300.00 guitar?
> 
> Dude, there _are _no nuances. They're _all _$300.00 P.O.S. guitars.
> 
> ...


One of them that waiste your valuable time and dont buy S**T.I bet you want to through him out on his A**


----------



## jwbryson1 (May 15, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> What bugs me is the freakin' hammerhead in my store right now who's been clerking me and the rest of the staff on $300.00 guitars for months. He's a perpetual shopper, and has cost this company more in time and man hours wasted than we could ever hope to make when (or if) we sell him a $300.00 guitar. Asking me the nuances of _this _$300.00 guitar compared to _that _$300.00 guitar?
> 
> Dude, there _are _no nuances. They're _all _$300.00 P.O.S. guitars.
> 
> ...




:angry1:  Wow.  

Back to the question -- what annoys me is people who "call out" people who park in the handicapped spot on the assumption that they are not entitled to park there because they have no visible disability.  My mother in law has post-Polio syndrome and has a severely atrophied leg and a limp, but she hides it well out of vanity.  I've seen people scowl at her and one guy even made a rude remark to her.  I let him have it and he felt like chit afterwards.

Rant over.


----------



## skieur (May 15, 2013)

A police cruiser not on a chase who went through the centre of town on the main street where I was, at 150 kilometres per hour.  A store manager said no wonder cops don't get co-operation around here.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 15, 2013)

Thats why I try never judge a book by its cover so to speak.That's why in a case like your mother in law sorry to hear,that has park way out of the way to where she is going because some young adolescents or a police vehicle that does not have handicap issued tags park in the handicap is just wrong and disrespectful. I am entitled to handicap tags if i want them,I have COPD( Chronic Obstructive Pulmonary Disease} thats irreversible  short of a lung transplant to help prolong a quality life do to exposure of asbestos and cigarettes.I live on oxygen and prednisone and other meds just to breath some what better.


----------



## jake337 (May 15, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > What bugs me is the freakin' hammerhead in my store right now who's been clerking me and the rest of the staff on $300.00 guitars for months. He's a perpetual shopper, and has cost this company more in time and man hours wasted than we could ever hope to make when (or if) we sell him a $300.00 guitar. Asking me the nuances of _this _$300.00 guitar compared to _that _$300.00 guitar?
> ...




We always apply for a handicap sticker the last few months of my wife's pregnancy.  I've seen people look at us funny.  If the doctor say it's cool then we'll take advantage of it for 9 months total in our lives.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 15, 2013)

Nothing wrong with that.A pregnant women carrying a life for 9 months is no easy task.Women are incredible and us men get it easy it comparison especially during live birth.The most awesome thing I ever seen when my kids where born.


----------



## frommrstomommy (May 15, 2013)

jake337 said:


> We always apply for a handicap sticker the last few months of my wife's pregnancy.  I've seen people look at us funny.  If the doctor say it's cool then we'll take advantage of it for 9 months total in our lives.



Our commissary has an expectant mother spot up front


----------



## o hey tyler (May 15, 2013)

The internet.


----------



## runnah (May 15, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> The internet.



https://www.google.com/search?q=wel...&biw=1920&bih=1109&sei=OO2TUZPIO83h0wHQ04HYBg


----------



## o hey tyler (May 15, 2013)

runnah said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > The internet.
> ...



Bill Cosby, why must you offend my optics?


----------



## Compaq (May 15, 2013)

I get very frustrated over people who very strongly mean something, but who clearly has only considered one side of the case. Or when people won't bother reflect over the situation, and act solely on their intuition.


----------



## Steve5D (May 15, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > What bugs me is the freakin' hammerhead in my store right now who's been clerking me and the rest of the staff on $300.00 guitars for months. He's a perpetual shopper, and has cost this company more in time and man hours wasted than we could ever hope to make when (or if) we sell him a $300.00 guitar. Asking me the nuances of _this _$300.00 guitar compared to _that _$300.00 guitar?
> ...



So you know the guy?


----------



## EIngerson (May 15, 2013)

Moderated


----------



## kathyt (May 15, 2013)

People that have annoying avatars and middle age men that have elaborate cars that feel they must park sideways in the parking spot to show how cool they think they are. Yeah, you guys know what I am talking about. So annoying.


----------



## 480sparky (May 15, 2013)

I hate people can't use the right spelling of a word.  Site/sight/cite, ark/arch/arc..... stuff lite that.


----------



## amolitor (May 15, 2013)

480sparky said:


> I hate people can't use the right spelling of a word.  Site/sight/cite, ark/arch/arc..... stuff lite that.



Quoted for posterity.


----------



## Benco (May 15, 2013)

runnah said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



From which side?


----------



## 480sparky (May 15, 2013)

Benco said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > jwbryson1 said:
> ...




The side you approach it from.


----------



## Steve5D (May 15, 2013)

Benco said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > jwbryson1 said:
> ...



The other one...


----------



## DarkShadow (May 15, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > Steve5D said:
> ...


No but I know the type though.


----------



## Steve5D (May 15, 2013)

480sparky said:


> I hate people can't use the right spelling of a word.  Site/sight/cite, ark/arch/arc..... stuff lite that.



People who trespass along the line of a grammatical error when they say "right" when they really should say "correct"...


----------



## DarkShadow (May 15, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> People that have annoying avatars and middle age men that have elaborate cars that feel they must park sideways in the parking spot to show how cool they think they are. Yeah, you guys know what I am talking about. So annoying.


Well I am middle age but drive a 13 yr old jeep grand cherokee and I am not impressing anyone other then the gas station attendants for how much fuel I go through.:er:


----------



## 480sparky (May 15, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I hate people can't use the right spelling of a word.  Site/sight/cite, ark/arch/arc..... stuff lite that.
> ...




People who use multiple periods at the end of a sentence.....


----------



## Compaq (May 15, 2013)

Teens who buy DSLS's without planning on learning how to use it.


----------



## 480sparky (May 15, 2013)

Compaq said:


> Teens who buy DSLS's without planning on learning how to use it.




*D*igital *S*ignage and* L*ED *S*how?


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 15, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> What bugs me is the freakin' hammerhead in my store right now who's been clerking me and the rest of the staff on $300.00 guitars for months. He's a perpetual shopper, and has cost this company more in time and man hours wasted than we could ever hope to make when (or if) we sell him a $300.00 guitar. Asking me the nuances of _this _$300.00 guitar compared to _that _$300.00 guitar?
> 
> Dude, there _are _no nuances. They're _all _$300.00 P.O.S. guitars.
> 
> ...



I worked retail for ten years, been out of it for almost as long.  I can still feel your pain.


----------



## Compaq (May 15, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Digital Signage and LED Show?



Lol you got it! Hate those teens!


----------



## David8 (May 15, 2013)

Compaq said:


> Teens who buy DSLS's without planning on learning how to use it.



Well thankfully I was twenty y/o. Not a teenager. 

But I did also intend on learning how to use it.


----------



## Designer (May 15, 2013)

Artificially low speed limits.

The Interstate Highway System was designed and built for a 75mph speed, and that was when cars had bias tires, drum brakes, antique suspension systems, low-powered lights, vacuum powered windshield wipers, and no seat belts.

Now when cars can safely travel at over 80 mph, we have artificially low speed limits, on the highways and in town as well.

There are plenty more, but they would get the thread locked.


----------



## Tiller (May 15, 2013)

The guys that put loud mufflers on their 80's Civics and think they're Mario Andretti.


----------



## Kazooie (May 15, 2013)

Designer said:


> Artificially low speed limits.
> 
> The Interstate Highway System was designed and built for a 75mph speed, and that was when cars had bias tires, drum brakes, antique suspension systems, low-powered lights, vacuum powered windshield wipers, and no seat belts.
> 
> ...


Fun fact: the original bridges were built high enough so that nuclear bombs could be transported across the country if/when needed to blow the communists up.

As for me, I can't stand those crazy, heavily political old people. And that it snowed today, in the middle of May.


----------



## KmH (May 15, 2013)

480sparky said:


> I hate people can't use the right spelling of a word.  Site/sight/cite, ark/arch/arc..... stuff lite that.


Add one we see a lot here at TPF - advice/advise.

Referring to shallow DoF as narrow is like fingernails on a chalk board.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 15, 2013)

KmH said:


> Referring to DoF as narrow is like fingernails on a chalk board.



What about that context makes you feel that way, just out of curiosity?


----------



## Designer (May 15, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> As for me, I can't stand those crazy, heavily political old people.



That might be me.  
Except for the crazy part.  
And I'm not terribly old.  
And the only "political" that I am is basically against both major parties.

But other than those, I am probably one that you can't stand.


----------



## EIngerson (May 15, 2013)

EIngerson said:


> Moderated



Wow, didn't realize that was off limits. My bad.
In that case.....

People that post threads asking "What should I buy?"


----------



## Buckster (May 15, 2013)

Things that bother me.  Sounds like an opportunity to rant a little, so yeah... (<-- Btw, those three dots are called an ellipse.  Look it up.)


Internet "Experts" who have little to no actual experience with whatever they're writing about, especially when they're advising others and really especially when they're dead-ass wrong in what they're saying.
Gear Snobs.
Fat puke pervy morons who stand IN the door frame holding the door for other people with their outstretched arm, inviting them to bump uglies as they squeeze past, like they're doing somebody a favor.  Yeah, I see the sch1tty slobbery grin on your fat mug, ya d1kc-hed.
People who park the cart on one side of the grocery aisle and stand on the other to read the labels and make decisions, effectively blocking the entire aisle so nobody can get through - and WHY is it that this particular species has NO PERIPHERAL VISION???
People who complain about spelling, grammar and mixing up stuff like "to", "two" and "too", but then get that stuff wrong themselves so often that they should get a hypocrite award.  Yeah, it can be irritating to realize that we're surrounded by English-speaking-as-a-native-language people who can't make it through a basic English class, but if you can understand what they're trying to convey, just STFU and move on with the conversation without trying to be the damn English teacher who teaches, "do as I say, not as I ACTUALLY DOOOO!!!"
Moderators who _(moderated)_ and then go on to _(moderated)_ when they can see perfectly well that _(moderated)._  In my opinion, they _(moderated).  _It's good to finally get that off my chest.
That's enough for now.


----------



## EIngerson (May 15, 2013)

Buckster said:


> Things that bother me.  Sounds like an opportunity to rant a little, so yeah... (<-- Btw, those three dots are called an ellipse.  Look it up.)
> 
> 
> [*]Internet "Experts" who have little to no actual experience with whatever they're writing about, especially when they're advising others and really especially when they're dead-ass wrong in what they're saying.
> ...



I'll work on it okay? Lol


----------



## David8 (May 15, 2013)

Buckster said:


> Things that bother me.  Sounds like an opportunity to rant a little, so yeah... (<-- Btw, those three dots are called an ellipse.  Look it up.)



In fact, those three dots are called an ellipsis. Ellipsis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Tiller (May 15, 2013)

David8 said:


> In fact, those three dots are called an ellipsis. Ellipsis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



And since someone talked about grammar, and I like to annoy others with petty things, technically you are supposed to have a space in between each ellipsis.

I've never trolled before. It's kinda fun :O


----------



## Overread (May 15, 2013)

Hitting the "edit post" instead of "Reply with quote button" and getting half way through a long post before realising that I'm editing the post itself instead of replying to it! 

Also Drawing and painting don't make sense. At least they make sense in "theory" and on paper but somewhere between the reading and my brain and my arm something gets messed up and what ends up being done isn't what is supposed to happen or something. 



Buckster said:


> [*]Moderators who _(moderated)_ and then go on to _(moderated)_ when they can see perfectly well that _(moderated)._  In my opinion, they _(moderated).  _It's good to finally get that off my chest.
> [/LIST]



*makes a note to moderate that post in the morning*


----------



## 480sparky (May 15, 2013)

Overread said:


> Hitting the "edit post" instead of "Reply with quote button" and getting half way through a long post before realising that I'm editing the post itself instead of replying to it!
> .......



One of the things that _suck_ about being a mod.  

Or the reverse... you want to edit your own post, and end up quoting yourself instead.


----------



## Designer (May 15, 2013)

"Soccer" (football with a round ball) is a gentleman's game played by hooligans, while Rugby is a hooligan's game played by gentlemen.


----------



## Tiller (May 15, 2013)

Overread said:


> Also Drawing and painting don't make sense. At least they make sense in "theory" and on paper but somewhere between the reading and my brain and my arm something gets messed up and what ends up being done isn't what is supposed to happen or something.



I've always felt like drawing and painting are two things that are almost impossible to learn from scratch. There's an argument to be made (and it's been made plenty of times on this and other forums) that inherent talent is not as important as practice and dedication. I agree to some degree but with painting and drawing, I don't think think that argument holds any merit. Some people just. . . can.


----------



## TimothyJinx (May 15, 2013)

1. Barking dogs. Number one on my list. I like dogs as much as the next person but if a dog is barking and I can hear it in my house, with the windows closed, over the television, I hate that dog - and the owner. We recently had to move because of this.

2. Snobs and know-it-alls. Boo - I don't like you.

3. Mean or rude people. No reason for it.

4. Waiting in line with my milk and bread behind people who are buying lottery tickets.

5. People who talk for the entire room. You know the type - they are talking on the phone or to a friend but it's for the benefit of the entire room. Shut up - no one cares!

6. People who try to be different just for the sake of being different. It isn't genuine. Just be yourself.

7. People who text and drive. If you want to kill yourself that is your right. But my loved ones are on the road too - you're being super selfish and stupid!

8. Excessively loud car stereos. Very obnoxious.

Wow, once I got started I couldn't stop!


----------



## Designer (May 15, 2013)

Speaking of football, American football is fascinating in many ways.

They hire a huge squad, and I'm only referring to the coaches, assistant coaches, special teams coaches, and specialty coaches, such as offensive line, defensive line, quarterback coaches, not to mention the trainers, physical plant employees, and front office people.

Everyone takes the game so darn seriously, even though the play is so doubtful that everyone is surprised when something actually works.

The officiating takes a crew of 7 people, and those are just the ones on the field.  Add to that the chain gangs, the ball boys, the net hoisters, the scorekeepers, the replay booth operators, and who know how many more league officials just to keep the game moving.

In spite of all that officialdom, the plays are still often misjudged, so that they have to argue for several minutes and watch the play in slo-mo to find out how they misjudged it.  

The rules are so full of holes that they have to write new rules every year.

Each team hires a squad of cheerleaders, even though almost nobody follows the cheer.

/rant


----------



## Steve5D (May 16, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



People who refer to an ellipsis as "multiple periods"...


----------



## Derrel (May 16, 2013)

Buckster said:


> Things that bother me.  Sounds like an opportunity to rant a little, so yeah... (<-- Btw, those three dots are called an* ellipse*.  Look it up.)


*

el·lipse *_noun_ \i-&#712;lips, e-\
*Definition of ELLIPSE*

*1*
_a_ *:* oval
_b_ *:* a closed plane curve generated by a point moving in such a way that the sums of its distances from two fixed points is a constant *:* a plane section of a right circular cone that is a closed curve

​


----------



## rexbobcat (May 16, 2013)

Buckster said:


> Things that bother me.  Sounds like an opportunity to rant a little, so yeah... (<-- Btw, those three dots are called an ellipse.  Look it up.)
> 
> 
> Internet "Experts" who have little to no actual experience with whatever they're writing about, especially when they're advising others and really especially when they're dead-ass wrong in what they're saying.
> ...



Am I allowed to hold the door open if I'm not fat?


----------



## Benco (May 16, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > Things that bother me.  Sounds like an opportunity to rant a little, so yeah... (<-- Btw, those three dots are called an ellipse.  Look it up.)
> ...



Only if you're good looking as well.


----------



## 480sparky (May 16, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> People who refer to an ellipsis as "multiple periods"...



Making hand gestures for quotation marks. 

Oh, wait...... I already mentioned that.


----------



## pisto1981 (May 16, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> What bugs me is the freakin' hammerhead in my store right now who's been clerking me and the rest of the staff on $300.00 guitars for months. He's a perpetual shopper, and has cost this company more in time and man hours wasted than we could ever hope to make when (or if) we sell him a $300.00 guitar. Asking me the nuances of _this _$300.00 guitar compared to _that _$300.00 guitar?
> 
> Dude, there _are _no nuances. They're _all _$300.00 P.O.S. guitars.
> 
> ...



WoW, thats sucks!!! What a jerk


----------



## pisto1981 (May 16, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > What bugs me is the freakin' hammerhead in my store right now who's been clerking me and the rest of the staff on $300.00 guitars for months. He's a perpetual shopper, and has cost this company more in time and man hours wasted than we could ever hope to make when (or if) we sell him a $300.00 guitar. Asking me the nuances of _this _$300.00 guitar compared to _that _$300.00 guitar?
> ...



I get this all the time. I have a pretty flash car and get eye balled or the time. Then they see me throw my car door open with my neck and do some crazy gymnastic sh*t to get out the car. Then i look at them and the tail is between there legs pretty quick and they quick march off down the road.


----------



## samm (May 16, 2013)

Im calm and collect .I don't get upset over anything. If it's gonna happen ,It's gonna happen.Can't change the past .Done is done .No worrys ,be Happy.


----------



## IByte (May 16, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> What bugs me is the freakin' hammerhead in my store right now who's been clerking me and the rest of the staff on $300.00 guitars for months. He's a perpetual shopper, and has cost this company more in time and man hours wasted than we could ever hope to make when (or if) we sell him a $300.00 guitar. Asking me the nuances of _this _$300.00 guitar compared to _that _$300.00 guitar?
> 
> Dude, there _are _no nuances. They're _all _$300.00 P.O.S. guitars.
> 
> ...




There's always that 10% in every field >.<


----------



## jowensphoto (May 16, 2013)

People telling me how to do my job... when I've been doing it longer and better for years. SMD.


----------



## jowensphoto (May 16, 2013)

Tiller said:


> The guys that put loud mufflers on their 80's Civics and think they're Mario Andretti.



*whew* Thankfully I'm a girl who put a loud muffler on my 03 VW... and didn't even want to think I was Danika Patrick.


----------



## Patrice (May 16, 2013)

Rant thread, yea! Ok, my turn.

The lady at the '9 items or less' till with a cart full.

The same lady who carefully watches all the the items get tallied and then only remember to get her money purse out her giant handbag when the cashier finally has to ask for payment. Didn't she realize she might have to pay for those groceries?

The pimpled teenager at WalMart who asks if he can help me. 

Employers who post a job but don't ever bother to tell unsuccessful applicants when the position gets filled.

Posters asking for C&C and then 'defend' every deficiency in the image.  They should post in the 'for fun' board if they just want to show us what they think is the epitome of their talent.

Wanna instead of want to.

'Photog', or even worse, 'Tog'.

Bad grammar and incorrect spelling is somewhat acceptable, not everyone manages to stay awake in grade 10, however I find it annoying when a poster does not manage to find the 'shift' key. 

Endless loops in automated answer systems.

A clerk taking a telephone inquiry when I'm standing in front of him discussing a purchase. How is that person on the phone more deserving of his attention than I am?

E-Bay sellers wanting $20 to ship a $5 item that weights an once or two.

Ball hats with huge flat beaver tail shaped brims worn sideways.

Two hour business meetings where nothing actually gets done or decided.

Clients who continually want 'just a bit more' at no extra cost.

Ranters.


----------



## kathyt (May 16, 2013)

Oh boy could I rant about all the things that patients do to annoy me since I work as a nurse, but since my real name is used I better shut my mouth. I have some good stories though.


----------



## Designer (May 16, 2013)

Shoppers who have fewer than 10 items taking up valuable space at a regular checkstand when the express lane is empty.

Clerks who offer to help, but have no clue about what is available nor where to find anything.

Why do we drive on a parkway, but park on a driveway?  (tip o' the hat to George Carlin)


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 16, 2013)

Pushy people, especially the idiot I dealt with today at three minutes before closing that insisted on haggling over the price of propane.  My first instinct was to just say no but then I looked at his buying history.  One fill per year.  He could easily wait until July or August and save a bunch of money.  So I went ahead and gave him a dime off and will fill him tomorrow.  It doesn't pay to be pushy, at least with me.


----------



## Tiller (May 16, 2013)

Oh man that post reminded me. Please, PLEASE listen to me. If you ever shop at a retail store, do NOT LINGER AFTER CLOSING! Working retail sucks. Most people (like myself) are only working it to get themselves through college/high school and trust me, it's not what we want to be doing.

With that said, I can enjoy my job pretty much most of the time. I work alone and I basically get paid to talk about sports all day. But the closer it gets to closing time, the more anxious I get. My store closes at 9 o'clock. I had a 10 year old kid come in at 8:58 and he stayed for 25 minutes while his mom waited outside. I mean, REALLY MOM?! I wanted to yell at the kid so bad. We both knew he wasn't going to buy anything. I have never been more frustrated before.


----------



## hirejn (May 16, 2013)

In an action movie when the hero with no apparent experience gets in a helicopter and magically knows how to fly it. On TV, the braking screech when a car moving too slowly to ever make a braking screech rolls into a parking spot. The car never starting in any horror movie. The loaf of bread sticking out of every grocery bag in every show or movie. Yes, I know why they use these conventions, but they're annoying.

And, people with average photography at best selling themselves as wedding and portrait photographers. Please, respect the freaking craft.


----------



## Steve5D (May 16, 2013)

Patrice said:


> Employers who post a job but don't ever bother to tell unsuccessful applicants when the position gets filled.



It's rarely feasible to notify everyone who is not hired. In some cases, an employer can get, literally, hundreds of applications for a single position. If you don't get a call, take a hint...


----------



## Steve5D (May 16, 2013)

Tiller said:


> Oh man that post reminded me. Please, PLEASE listen to me. If you ever shop at a retail store, do NOT LINGER AFTER CLOSING! Working retail sucks. Most people (like myself) are only working it to get themselves through college/high school and trust me, it's not what we want to be doing.
> 
> With that said, I can enjoy my job pretty much most of the time. I work alone and I basically get paid to talk about sports all day. But the closer it gets to closing time, the more anxious I get. My store closes at 9 o'clock. I had a 10 year old kid come in at 8:58 and he stayed for 25 minutes while his mom waited outside. I mean, REALLY MOM?! I wanted to yell at the kid so bad. We both knew he wasn't going to buy anything. I have never been more frustrated before.



I had that happen once when I was closing a store I worked at in San Diego. We'd been there all day, we were tired and wanted to go home, and this 12 year old kid was left at our store a good hour before we closed. His parents told him they would pick him up at 7:45pm (we closed at 7:00pm). 

There was no way we were about to leave the kid waiting outside the store alone, but there was also no way we were going to cheerfully wait for Mom & Dad to come collect him. So, we flagged down the cop who regularly patrolled our area in the evening, and told him the kid had been abandoned by his parents. We _did _opt to wait for the parents to come back after talking to the cop, and they were given a well deserved and righteous dressing down by one of San Diego's finest.

Only after the cop ripped them a new one did he turn the kid back over to the parents.

We all got home late, but it was worth it to watch these prima-donna-never-oughta-breeds get knocked down a few notches.

We never saw that kid again...


----------



## KmH (May 16, 2013)

Patrice said:


> Posters asking for C&C and then 'defend' every deficiency in the image.  They should post in the 'for fun' board if they just want to show us what they think is the epitome of their talent.
> 
> Wanna instead of want to.
> 
> ...


Word dog!


----------



## Overread (May 16, 2013)

Patrice said:


> The same lady who carefully watches all the the items get tallied and then only remember to get her money purse out her giant handbag when the cashier finally has to ask for payment. Didn't she realize she might have to pay for those groceries?



My mother has an even better trick - get to the checkout and then suddenly, as everything is starting to go through that she's forgotten something and goes off to get it. Of course this only ever happens at the big supermarkets where getting anything takes a while - and that is IF you know where it is - and that is IF you don't get distracted with something else (the only bonus is that she goes without the trolley so is limited to hand  only carrying capacity )

And yes one poor offspring (or more) are often left standing at the counter waiting waiting - along with everyone else (I've no idea if she does it when she's on her own). 



Patrice said:


> A clerk taking a telephone inquiry when I'm standing in front of him discussing a purchase. How is that person on the phone more deserving of his attention than I am?



I'll second that! If its something critical yeah I can understand it, but taking their order before mine??! (then again I can rant about shops that have phone lines that are difficult to get an answer on during trading hours )



Patrice said:


> E-Bay sellers wanting $20 to ship a $5 item that weights an once or two.



Common trick used to push the sale price down and then they make up the difference with higher postage. Seen it all around with traders. You end up paying the same as stores with normal postage and the higher sale price of the item. 



Also *because it bugged me today* SALES CALLERS! 
I hate when they call because its always a cheap line and microphone so they are hard to hear and I can hear the whole office behind them and they are often in India so have a strong accent that makes them even harder to understand

However I hate the automated machines even more! They don't even want to talk to you, just automatically try to tell you things or something


----------



## Josh66 (May 16, 2013)

What bugs me is people who refuse to see the larger picture.  Refuse to see, not 'can't see' - they know that a sacrifice now will pay off later, but they are still unwilling to make that sacrifice.  I deal with that daily at work...

There is never enough time to do it right, but we somehow always find the time to do it again...



---
Usually, the 'sacrifice' is that it will take longer - but it will be right.  Instead, they would rather knowingly 'do it wrong', then fix it later when (if) someone else notices it.  They're hoping that nobody else will notice it, but somebody usually notices it...  Whether that person says something about it or not is up for debate.

What kills me, is that this attitude can result in people dieing.  And, yes, it does happen.  Not often, but how many deaths is a acceptable number?  Negligence and complacency is what it always comes down to - there's not enough time to do it the right way.  It's always been fine before.  Crap like that.  Then people die because there wasn't time to do it right.  And I'm the bad guy for taking my time and doing it the right way...


----------



## DarkShadow (May 17, 2013)

People that don't listen or take you serious even if it's just common sense. In my early to mid twenty's I was a assistant manager for a large high performance automotive chain store and the company was so cheap they did not want to spend the money to put Security camera's in. The store manager and DM  came up with a plain to Velcro a old security camera the size of a toaster above the entry/exit doors. I made the suggestion of drill and wall anchors do to the weight of the non-working security cam and seeing it's above a door where people come in and out all day long. The manager say's no it will hold and the DM goes along with this master plain.

The camera held for about a week when it came crashing down off a customers shoulder just missing his head but it scraped his face and crash landed off his shoulder knocking him down to the floor. I was the only manager on duty and had to call 911 and make about 2 hours worth of paper work of a incident report. I also was required to report such a incident to the VP. Heads rolled and I become the New Manager Soon after the manager was fired along with the DM. The company went out of business within a few years after. It was probably from the law suite if I had to guess.


----------



## Designer (May 17, 2013)

I honestly think we see far more incompetence in management than we would ever see excellence.


----------



## Jad (May 17, 2013)

Wow! another wasted post. Real good stuff here on this site.


----------



## Imnew (May 17, 2013)

I get really annoyed when people park in parent and child bays at the supermarket when they
a) don't have any children
b) Their children are over the age of 5 and don't need extra space to get out of the car
c) or if your preganant - sometimes the spaces are tight and maybe getting to big to squeeze out of car door because idiot has decided to park on the line!!
These spaces are for people who need to open their doors fully to get their children out of car!

FRAUSTRATES me.


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 17, 2013)

When it gets down to it, all of the people that annoy me all share at least some behavior.  I've narrowed it down to those who breathe.  Those people annoy the **** out of me.


----------



## SquarePeg (May 17, 2013)

bentcountershaft said:


> When it gets down to it, all of the people that annoy me all share at least some behavior.  I've narrowed it down to those who breathe.  Those people annoy the **** out of me.



Yes, after reading this thread it seems that the "thing" that bothers most people is other people!  

When it comes to people and the rude, ignorant or ridiculous things they do, I've learned not to let it get to me.  No blood no foul.  I'm a much happier person than when I used to let others annoy me.  The only thing that really bothers me these days is bigotry because THAT is what doesn't make sense.


----------



## Josh66 (May 17, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> What kills me, is that this attitude can result in people dieing.  And, yes, it does happen.  Not often, but how many deaths is a acceptable number?  Negligence and complacency is what it always comes down to - there's not enough time to do it the right way.  It's always been fine before.  Crap like that.  Then people die because there wasn't time to do it right.  And I'm the bad guy for taking my time and doing it the right way...



I kind of feel like this needs some explanation...  I don't want to say too much about work, because I'm pretty sure I'm not supposed to, lol, but what I'm about to say is not from one specific company, the problem is industry-wide, and these are my observations as an aircraft mechanic.

As far as when and where these things happened, I'm not going to say that in a public venue like this...lol.

I have worked with (and for) people that were directly responsible for plane crashes...  I have worked places where people have been killed due to their own or another's negligence.  Crushed in a landing gear well, electrocuted, and many more accidents where they merely lost a finger or an eye...

At least once a week, I see someone try to cover up damage to the aircraft.  Everywhere I have worked, the policy was that if you report damage, you can not get in trouble for it.  But if you hide it and it is discovered later, you're gone - no questions asked.  And yet, people still hide ****.

That's just mechanics.  Next you have managers telling their mechanics to hide or overlook something, or sign something off without checking to see if it was actually done (that's called 'pencil whipping' - it happens so frequently that there is a term for it).  That pretty much only works on new mechanics who don't know better, or still fear getting fired (lol - after enough passive-aggressive threats, you just don't care anymore), but the management knows that too, so who do you think they ask?

I've had managers threaten to write me up for insubordination if I didn't sign off an illegal repair.  I just say go ahead and do it.  While you're doing that, I'll be on the phone with the FAA (or the DoD, depending on what I'm working on).  They reconsider things pretty quick then.  That actually happened.  But, newer people, who haven't yet realized that the boss doesn't actually have any power over them will just do it to stay out of trouble.

And what it all comes down to is that they won't get their bonus if they go over budget or schedule.  Yes, of course we all want to deliver on time and under budget, but if that's not happening, you need to study the situation and find out why.  Find out what issues need to be addressed.  But, all of that 'studying the situation' takes time too, so it never happens.


edit
Just noticed that my next post will be post number 13,000.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 17, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > What kills me, is that this attitude can result in people dieing. And, yes, it does happen. Not often, but how many deaths is a acceptable number? Negligence and complacency is what it always comes down to - there's not enough time to do it the right way. It's always been fine before. Crap like that. Then people die because there wasn't time to do it right. And I'm the bad guy for taking my time and doing it the right way...
> ...



You have Integrity.


----------



## Kazooie (May 17, 2013)

Seriously, snow in May. Like 6 inches. And in May.


----------



## Designer (May 17, 2013)

Jad said:


> Wow! another wasted post. Real good stuff here on this site.



Good thing this thread is in the "off topic" forum, otherwise people might think we were talking about photography.


----------



## Josh66 (May 17, 2013)

Well, that's why it's called off topic...

What did you expect?  A thesis on what is art or something?


----------



## Overread (May 18, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> A thesis on what is art or something?



Look you all got sent the email on this when the thread started. Don't try to say the cat ate it or something! You've 2 days before your 7000 word thesis on art is to be handed in! Anyone who misses the deadline will have to go back to the beginning again and shoot in auto mode for 6 months.


----------



## Designer (May 18, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> Well, that's why it's called off topic...
> 
> What did you expect?  A thesis on what is art or something?



Was that post directed toward me?  Did you happen to see Jad's post #80?


----------



## cynicaster (May 24, 2013)

I was listening to a photography podcast in my car a few months ago, and one of the guests kept pronouncing the word "photographer" as "fertographer". After a mere 5 minutes I had become so irritated I had to shut off the radio in a childish tantrum of shameless pettiness.


----------



## TimothyJinx (May 24, 2013)

cynicaster said:


> I was listening to a photography podcast in my car a few months ago, and one of the guests kept pronouncing the word "photographer" as "fertographer". After a mere 5 minutes I had become so irritated I had to shut off the radio in a childish tantrum of shameless pettiness.



I hate noticing something like that because I can't "un-notice" it!


----------



## flow (May 24, 2013)

"Nuke-yuh-lerr".  Go back to elementary school and start over.

Having to hold my breath and do yoga to get baby into his carseat because you can't properly park your tank-sized SUV between the lines.

People comparing their kids to mine while the kids are right there hearing it. 

Old folks wandering down CENTER of the parking lot aisle as if they're on a sightseeing tour.


----------



## amolitor (May 24, 2013)

Supposedly Edward Teller said Nucular. Eisenhower certainly did. So, there's a wee bit of precedent.

I mean, Teller was no Ulam, but he hung around with some pretty bright guys.


----------



## MLCIII (Jun 4, 2013)

It's 'Murikan to say Nukular. But seriously, it pisses me off too. Being president or the discoverer of things does not give you the right to add imaginary letters into words. 
And my wife says fertography. I point and laugh. 

What ACTUALLY pisses me off are people nagging others about how their watermarks are "distracting their eye", like the damn thing is going to be on the finished product. 
And the attitude, "bow to my C&C will because I'm older and wiser and I say so." Is it just me, or is there a "holier than thou" clique running around this place? Maybe it's just because I'm new around here. Or maybe it's because I'm human, and I understand that none of this stuff matters THAT much.


----------



## amolitor (Jun 4, 2013)

Nukular is allegedly a neologism, not a mispronunciation.


----------



## MLCIII (Jun 4, 2013)

I respectfully disagree. A neologism is a new word (i.e. tweet or noob), not a poor pronunciation of an already-existing word with an already-existing pronunciation. If anything you might be able to get away with calling it a D.C. colloquialism.


----------



## amolitor (Jun 4, 2013)

I know what neologism means.

Bush and Carter's Nuclear Pronunciation Might Be Right - Washington Whispers (usnews.com)


----------



## runnah (Jun 4, 2013)

Transcoding video to fit on a Blu-ray disc.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 4, 2013)

MLCIII said:


> It's 'Murikan to say Nukular. But seriously, it pisses me off too. Being president or the discoverer of things does not give you the right to add imaginary letters into words.
> And my wife says fertography. I point and laugh.
> 
> What ACTUALLY pisses me off are people nagging others about how their watermarks are "distracting their eye", like the damn thing is going to be on the finished product.
> And the attitude, "bow to my C&C will because I'm older and wiser and I say so." Is it just me, or is there a "holier than thou" clique running around this place? Maybe it's just because I'm new around here. Or maybe it's because I'm human, and I understand that none of this stuff matters THAT much.



since this is just an internet forum, and not the supreme court, any advice that is rendered here is completely subject to the OP's discretion on whether to use it or not. 
those that ask questions in an open forum are subject to whatever opinions might be thrown their way. take what you like, use what you want, forget the rest.


----------



## MLCIII (Jun 4, 2013)

Here's my shot at it:

American Heritage Dictionary Entry: nuclear

The pronunciation was only approved by 10% of the American Heritage Dictionary Usage Panel (whose members include prominent professors, novelists, poets, etc.), making it not a "new word" (neologism), but more of a "regional dialect" (colloquialism). It's also not an accepted pronunciation by the more popular Merriam-Webster Dictionary, if that matters.

Agree to disagree, I guess.


----------



## MLCIII (Jun 4, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> since this is just an internet forum, and not the supreme court, any advice that is rendered here is completely subject to the OP's discretion on whether to use it or not.
> those that ask questions in an open forum are subject to whatever opinions might be thrown their way. take what you like, use what you want, forget the rest.



Does that mean those things can't bother me? Not sure why I was the one quoted... Feel free to PM me.


----------



## Overread (Jun 4, 2013)

The view through binoculars ? Reality vs Movies - 22 Words

bothers me lots!


----------



## EIngerson (Jun 4, 2013)

MLCIII said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > since this is just an internet forum, and not the supreme court, any advice that is rendered here is completely subject to the OP's discretion on whether to use it or not.
> ...



I'm confused. Do things bother you, or are you human and understand none of this stuff matters THAT much?


----------



## Psytrox (Jun 4, 2013)

Tiller said:


> Oh man that post reminded me. Please, PLEASE listen to me. If you ever shop at a retail store, do NOT LINGER AFTER CLOSING! Working retail sucks. Most people (like myself) are only working it to get themselves through college/high school and trust me, it's not what we want to be doing.
> 
> With that said, I can enjoy my job pretty much most of the time. I work alone and I basically get paid to talk about sports all day. But the closer it gets to closing time, the more anxious I get. My store closes at 9 o'clock. I had a 10 year old kid come in at 8:58 and he stayed for 25 minutes while his mom waited outside. I mean, REALLY MOM?! I wanted to yell at the kid so bad. We both knew he wasn't going to buy anything. I have never been more frustrated before.




With people like that, you start shutting off the lights and say "we closed 10 mins ago, so im going to go now, do you want to stay here until tomorrow, or are you done looking around?"


----------



## esselle (Jun 4, 2013)

1. Rainy season in Florida...
2. Ppl who drive slow in the left lane/fast in right 
3. Ppl who drive at warped speed knowing full well there is a red light ahead
4. The workday schedule...who on God's green earth thought getting up at the crack of dawn...to start a workday made sense. (Sleepy today, sorry!) :mrgreen:
5. People at the gym who take the weights to wherever and don't put them back. 
6. Ppl at the gym who sweat all over the equipment and don't clean it off.
7. Auto correct! Corrects words that don't need correcting! Argh! 


Omg .... I have 7 things listed? I need to chill out. Hehe


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 4, 2013)

MLCIII said:


> It's 'Murikan to say Nukular. But seriously, it pisses me off too. Being president or the discoverer of things does not give you the right to add imaginary letters into words.
> And my wife says fertography. I point and laugh.
> 
> What ACTUALLY pisses me off are people nagging others about how their watermarks are "distracting their eye", like the damn thing is going to be on the finished product.
> And the attitude, "bow to my C&C will because I'm older and wiser and I say so." Is it just me, or is there a "holier than thou" clique running around this place? Maybe it's just because I'm new around here. Or maybe it's because I'm human, and I understand that none of this stuff matters THAT much.



It annoys me when people use awkwardly placed and large watermarks as if their work is actually so valuable that everyone is out to steal it. If having your image appear on some nameless blog is such a monetary loss, then chances are you need to rework our business plan. 

No one here wants that 72ppi, slightly OOF photo of some kid you photographed over the weekend. You don't have to noticeably brand it as yours. Metadata is there for a reason.

I REALLY dislike it when people give unwarranted advice, especially when it comes to photography. If you're really so concerned about how I'm doing something, then write a damn book and I might skim over it at Barnes and Nobles. Otherwise, get outta mah face hoe.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 4, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> It annoys me when people use awkwardly placed and large watermarks as if their work is actually so valuable that everyone is out to steal it. If having your image appear on some nameless blog is such a monetary loss, then chances are you need to rework our business plan.
> 
> No one here wants that 72ppi, slightly OOF photo of some kid you photographed over the weekend. You don't have to noticeably brand it as yours. Metadata is there for a reason.
> 
> I REALLY dislike it when people give unwarranted advice, especially when it comes to photography. If you're really so concerned about how I'm doing something, then write a damn book and I might skim over it at Barnes and Nobles. Otherwise, get outta mah face hoe.



Now, tell us how you REALLY feel.


----------



## amolitor (Jun 4, 2013)

I am most definitely holier than thou.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 4, 2013)

Overly political people of _any age_ (no discrimination).
A$$holes that refuse to get out of the way of emergency vehicles responding priority.
Chartreuse: the word; the color's OK.


----------



## esselle (Jun 4, 2013)

snowbear said:


> A$$holes that refuse to get out of the way of emergency vehicles responding priority.



this ^^ yes.
i grew up in NJ, and when i have visited, have rented a car, and forgot how rude everyone is. people beep when you're pulling off to the side for an ambulance. really? :x

speaking of words...don't like the word...'smarmy.' 
not that i hear it _that_ often...


----------



## MLCIII (Jun 4, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> It annoys me when people use awkwardly placed and large watermarks as if their work is actually so valuable that everyone is out to steal it. If having your image appear on some nameless blog is such a monetary loss, then chances are you need to rework our business plan.
> 
> No one here wants that 72ppi, slightly OOF photo of some kid you photographed over the weekend. You don't have to noticeably brand it as yours. Metadata is there for a reason.
> 
> I REALLY dislike it when people give unwarranted advice, especially when it comes to photography. If you're really so concerned about how I'm doing something, then write a damn book and I might skim over it at Barnes and Nobles. Otherwise, get outta mah face hoe.



Yeah it doesn't make sense to me either with some people's stuff. But I see a lot of professionals that post finished proofs here as well. Stuff that they're no **** protecting so somebody doesn't try to print their [insert event] proofs on their Lexmark inkjet at home instead of paying the photography his due. Then the first thing the photography hears on here is "nice advertisement", or "the watermark is drawing my eye away from the subject" or "I don't like the placement". I thought that was exactly the point of the watermark, so people don't try cropping it out and steal their stuff! I agree with the above in many situations (the exact reason I don't watermark my photos...) but with a guy and his business?


----------



## MLCIII (Jun 4, 2013)

EIngerson said:


> MLCIII said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...



I guess it's just always bothered me that people take things (mostly themselves) too seriously. But, yes, I see your point. Thanks for the sanity check


----------



## esselle (Jun 5, 2013)

Tailgaters


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 5, 2013)

I have a fix for tailgaters slow way down to the point people are passing on bicycles.


----------



## leighthal (Jun 5, 2013)

My top 3:
1. The fact that the first 4 letters of my license plate are BEEP. _beep beep beep beep_ everywhere I go. ugh! Morons with car horns. Turn up the annoyance level if I have my tripod out on the side of the road.
2. Saggy jeans with underwear showing. Shoot me now! You look stupid.
3. Bluetooth phones when not used in a car or your office. You are not that important people! Get over yourself as you walk down aisle 2 of the grocery store talking to your imaginary friends.


----------



## esselle (Jun 5, 2013)

Lol!! :}

#1 especially 



leighthal said:


> My top 3:
> 1. The fact that the first 4 letters of my license plate are BEEP. _beep beep beep beep_ everywhere I go. ugh! Morons with car horns. Turn up the annoyance level if I have my tripod out on the side of the road.
> 2. Saggy jeans with underwear showing. Shoot me now! You look stupid.
> 3. Bluetooth phones when not used in a car or your office. You are not that important people! Get over yourself as you walk down aisle 2 of the grocery store talking to your imaginary friends.


----------



## jake337 (Jun 5, 2013)

That movie "The Purge" or whatever that is coming out.  

Every time I ponder the concept of that movie I pretty much barf in my mouth.  Not saying there hasn't been other bad movies out there but damn.


So given the premise of this movie:


Bro: "So John, what's going on?"

John: "Not much bro, my whole family was murdered last night but hey It's the purge!  What can ya do.."



Yeah right, the amount of crime and homicides would increase astronomically.


----------



## pgriz (Jun 5, 2013)

1)  Imaginary friends who can't keep up their part of the conversation.
2)  Fake precision.  48.9% probability of rain is really "there's a even chance of rain somewhere in the listening area...".
3)  People who mistake their wishful thinking for informed opinion.  Blissful ignorance is at least a sin of omission.


----------



## esselle (Jun 5, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> I have a fix for tailgaters slow way down to the point people are passing on bicycles.





jake337 said:


> That movie "The Purge" or whatever that is coming out.
> 
> Every time I ponder the concept of that movie I pretty much barf in my mouth.  Not saying there hasn't been other bad movies out there but damn.
> 
> ...



if it is nothing but mindless violence then it will not be interesting but if it weaves in a deeper moral message, then it might work. Rotten tomatoes gave it 61%...me thinks there's nothing too deep about this film. Lol

Add to my list >>>> anything zombie related. Who started this zombie business? I just don't get the appeal. :/


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 5, 2013)

esselle said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > I have a fix for tailgaters slow way down to the point people are passing on bicycles.
> ...



People who don't like Zombies!    :greenpbl:


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 5, 2013)

pgriz said:


> 1)  Imaginary friends who can't keep up their part of the conversation.
> 2)  Fake precision.  48.9% probability of rain is really "there's a even chance of rain somewhere in the listening area...".
> 3)  People who mistake their wishful thinking for informed opinion.  Blissful ignorance is at least a sin of omission.



People who are actually wise! (what a PITA!)   (Or does #1 negate that?) lol!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 5, 2013)

MLCIII said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > It annoys me when people use awkwardly placed and large watermarks as if their work is actually so valuable that everyone is out to steal it. If having your image appear on some nameless blog is such a monetary loss, then chances are you need to rework our business plan.
> ...



The majority of large, horrendous watermarks that we see are not "a guy and his business"! Most belong to noobs, amateurs, and wanna-be pro's that typically turn out far less than stellar quality! But they seem to equate a watermark with being "professional" or "expert"... after all, they see it on Facebook all of the time (branding, even if you don't have a brand / business)!


----------



## esselle (Jun 5, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> People who don't like Zombies!    :greenpbl:



Doh! :}


----------



## esselle (Jun 6, 2013)

Why is Florida called the sunshine state when it rains so much?!


----------



## IByte (Jun 6, 2013)

People who complain about paying for burnt, over hyped an over priced coffee that tastes worst than Sanka.  
But come in the office almost everday with a vente.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 6, 2013)

IByte said:


> People who complain about paying for burnt, over hyped an over priced coffee that tastes wors*e* than Sanka.
> But come in the office almost everday with a vente.



FIFY.



esselle said:


> Why is Florida called the sunshine state when it rains so much?!



Why is Montana call Big Sky country, when all the mountains block so much of it? I can see a much bigger sky in Kansas.  Montana needs to change their motto to Partially Occluded sky country.


----------



## nycphotography (Jun 6, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> Back to the question -- what annoys me is people who "call out" people who park in the handicapped spot on the assumption that they are not entitled to park there because they have no visible disability.  My mother in law has post-Polio syndrome and has a severely atrophied leg and a limp, but she hides it well out of vanity.  I've seen people scowl at her and one guy even made a rude remark to her.  I let him have it and he felt like chit afterwards.



oooohhhhhhh  New T-Shirt idea:

Failing to identify my physical handicap will likely reveal your mental one.


----------



## nycphotography (Jun 6, 2013)

TimothyJinx said:


> 1. Barking dogs. Number one on my list. I like dogs as much as the next person but if a dog is barking and I can hear it in my house, with the windows closed, over the television, I hate that dog - and the owner. We recently had to move because of this.



You moved?  Seriously, you should have left an anonymous paper bag on the owner's porch containing EXLAX and dog treats and a note saying:



> *EVERY MOTHER SINGLE TIME I hear your dog barking louder than my own TV w/ my windows closed, I'm going to assume he's complaining because he's constipated and I will administer TWICE the recommended dose for adults.  Control your dog while he is still able control himself in your house.*


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 6, 2013)

IByte said:


> People who complain about paying for burnt, over hyped an over priced coffee that tastes worst than Sanka.
> But come in the office almost everday with a vente.



People who can't spell "Venti"!  :greenpbl:


----------



## esselle (Jun 6, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Why is Montana call Big Sky country, when all the mountains block so much of it? I can see a much bigger sky in Kansas. *Montana needs to change their motto to Partially Occluded sky country*.



it's a bit wordy, but at least it'd be honest. :}


----------



## runnah (Jun 6, 2013)

65mph speed limits. Most cars these days can cruise at 80mph no problem.

Time to update!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 6, 2013)

Speed limits 65 and I go safely 75 but yet people go by me like I am on scooter,you know the ones that go slower then a pedal bike.Most people in my state are doing 65 on side streets.


----------



## Photographiend (Jun 6, 2013)

I feel ya. I prefer caution while driving.


----------



## dbvirago (Jun 6, 2013)

pgriz said:


> 1)  Imaginary friends who can't keep up their part of the conversation.
> 2)  Fake precision.  48.9% probability of rain is really "there's a even chance of rain somewhere in the listening area...".
> 3)  People who mistake their wishful thinking for informed opinion.  Blissful ignorance is at least a sin of omission.



Speaking of weather forecasts, the 10 day forecast. They can't get this afternoon right.


----------



## esselle (Jun 6, 2013)

dbvirago said:


> Speaking of weather forecasts, the 10 day forecast. They can't get this afternoon right.



are you in the path of the tropical storm, as is florida?
it seems to have blown over. 

it's not that i don't take weather advisories seriously...but i think the newscaster said...'tens of millions of ppl will be affected.'
tens of _millions_?


----------



## dbvirago (Jun 6, 2013)

esselle said:


> dbvirago said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of weather forecasts, the 10 day forecast. They can't get this afternoon right.
> ...



No, ATL is a bit north and west, although we will be getting fallout from it.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 6, 2013)

This is probably just the cynic in me, but I find people (especially on social media) who always say that they're blessed or feeling blessed to be annoying.

We get it. You really REALLY love your family. I don't understand why you feel the need to reiterate this fact every week.

I also dislike when people call others "fake." There is no such thing as a fake person (excluding cyborgs and androids). Someone may be ungenuine, but I'm pretty sure they're real.


----------



## runnah (Jun 6, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> This is probably just the cynic in me, but I find people (especially on social media) who always say that they're blessed or feeling blessed to be annoying.
> 
> We get it. You really REALLY love your family. I don't understand why you feel the need to reiterate this fact every week.



I think those people are hiding affairs.


----------



## Photographiend (Jun 7, 2013)

When it comes to FB I hate the Memes they had their day in the lime light now let them retire and let me get back to reading the more important stuff that actually pertains to peoples lives... Just another way to hinder originality... Pre-scripted opinions... ugh.


----------



## esselle (Jun 7, 2013)

Nothing shall trouble me today, for it is Friday....weeeeee!!! :}


----------



## esselle (Jun 7, 2013)

Auto correct ...the words that it feels the need to correct make no sense to me. Then, I spell "both" as "bith" ...clearly a typo and it left it as bith? Lol Bith is a word? 

/tiny rant


----------



## Derrel (Jun 7, 2013)

Small diners and hole-in-the-wall restaurants that tout their "world famous" specialties. You know, divey little places and one-owner places that seat fewer than 40 people, and yet, which supposedly offer "world-famous" things like Big Al's Word-Famous Chicken Chili, or Posey's Cafe's World-Famous Biscuits and Gravy Brreakfast.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 8, 2013)

Photographiend said:


> When it comes to FB I hate the Memes they had their day in the lime light now let them retire and let me get back to reading the more important stuff that actually pertains to peoples lives... Just another way to hinder originality... Pre-scripted opinions... ugh.



I think originality died sometime in the 90's.


----------



## cynicaster (Jun 9, 2013)

Photographiend said:


> When it comes to FB I hate the Memes they had their day in the lime light now let them retire and let me get back to reading the more important stuff that actually pertains to peoples lives... Just another way to hinder originality... Pre-scripted opinions... ugh.



Don't get me started. 

The worst are those political ones that take a complex issue like abortion or gun control, and attempt to make a "snappy" statement with an image and a few lines of reductive, sophistic text.


----------



## Ballistics (Jun 9, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



3 periods = an ellipsis.  4 periods = Parkinson's.


----------



## Ballistics (Jun 9, 2013)

runnah said:


> 65mph speed limits. Most cars these days can cruise at 80mph no problem.
> 
> Time to update!



Reaction time is one of the main reasons for the speed limit. Not the ability of the car.


----------



## runnah (Jun 9, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> Reaction time is one of the main reasons for the speed limit. Not the ability of the car.



Autobahn is safer than most American highways.

I blame lack of driver training. Every other civilized country has advanced driver training. Teaches skills like wet weather driving, loss of traction exercises, advanced object avoidance.

Our country's current system is a joke.


----------



## oldhippy (Jun 9, 2013)

Here's a pet peeve.  When the check out person and customer, decides to have a 5 min talk. After the receipt is handed over, while you stand a wait.


----------



## esselle (Jun 9, 2013)

People who are in my age group (40+) who try to sound 'hip,' by speaking and texting like teenagers.
Drives me batty. :blushing:


----------



## snowbear (Jun 9, 2013)

esselle said:


> People who are in my age group (40+) who try to sound 'hip,' by speaking and texting like teenagers.
> Drives me batty. :blushing:


My lovely wife and I text all the time - it's the only way to get a hold of our sons (18 & 25)!


----------



## esselle (Jun 9, 2013)

snowbear said:


> esselle said:
> 
> 
> > People who are in my age group (40+) who try to sound 'hip,' by speaking and texting like teenagers.
> ...




hehe
i should have clarified...
for example...'you missed a really *epic* party the other night.' 
or...'*dude*, can you believe he said that?' 

first, don't call ME dude. lol

i could go on and on! 

<< should have been born in the 1800's. :}


----------



## Ballistics (Jun 9, 2013)

runnah said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > Reaction time is one of the main reasons for the speed limit. Not the ability of the car.
> ...



Edit: That's a very misleading statement. Especially being that 66% of fatal and serious injury accidents on the autobahn are due to speeding.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 9, 2013)

runnah said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > Reaction time is one of the main reasons for the speed limit. Not the ability of the car.
> ...



Well it's not like we're hurting for people.    With 16 year olds popping out babies like PEZ dispensers, several thousand idiotic traffic deaths a year is a price we have to pay...

I'm sorry. That was terrible.


----------



## esselle (Jun 10, 2013)

why there's expiration dates on virus protection software. :/


----------



## dbvirago (Jun 10, 2013)

dude


----------



## esselle (Jun 10, 2013)

dbvirago said:


> dude



har har! good one.


----------



## esselle (Jun 12, 2013)

Why do some of my colleagues take credit for others' work?
Why does Blue Bell ice cream taste far better (but is far less healthy) than broccoli? 

My two conundrums for the day. :/


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 22, 2013)

The fact that artificial fireplace logs have a warning on them that says "Caution: Contents may be flammable" ....

If they weren't, I wouldn't buy the damn things!


----------



## esselle (Jun 22, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> The fact that artificial fireplace logs have a warning on them that says "Caution: Contents may be flammable" ....
> 
> If they weren't, I wouldn't buy the damn things!


 anything pretty much is flammable lol well...if making fake logs is anything remotely like making games work...um...yeah 
:}


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 22, 2013)

esselle said:


> Why does Blue Bell ice cream taste far better (but is far less healthy) than broccoli?



Blue Bell is the best ice cream ever.  I feel sorry for people who live outside of their distribution range...


----------



## esselle (Jun 22, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> esselle said:
> 
> 
> > Why does Blue Bell ice cream taste far better (but is far less healthy) than broccoli?
> ...



it would be worth relocating for :}


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 22, 2013)

You can actually have it shipped to you (packed in dry ice) - but it's expensive as hell that way.  Could be worth it though.


----------



## esselle (Jun 22, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> You can actually have it shipped to you (packed in dry ice) - but it's expensive as hell that way.  Could be worth it though.



I don't know if I like it that much. :} I was pleased (and not pleased lol) when I noticed my local grocery store carrying it. It used to be something diners mainly served. Haagen Dazs is mmmm really yum too. Pricey tho.


----------



## Designer (Jun 22, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> Blue Bell is the best ice cream ever.  I feel sorry for people who live outside of their distribution range...



We have Wells Blue Bunny here.  Gee; I wonder if they're related?


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 22, 2013)

esselle said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > You can actually have it shipped to you (packed in dry ice) - but it's expensive as hell that way.  Could be worth it though.
> ...


I had a Vanilla-Chocolate covered Haagen Dazs and next thing I know my throat starts itching then swells up and I am having a hard time breathing.Come to find out I have a food allergy to something in there ice cream.I Think it might be whole egg  they use when making it.I can eat eggs well done no problems but If the yolk raw - runny I am in trouble.


----------



## esselle (Jun 22, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> esselle said:
> 
> 
> > O|||||||O said:
> ...




aw, that sucks. 
their ice cream tastes like someone just made it right then and there. my mom's side were all farmers, and one summer when i was very young, we visited one of their farms, and my aunts made homemade icecream...with _ice and cream_. lol i will never forget the taste, and the good memories.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 22, 2013)

Yes I really enjoyed how rich and tasty it was but suffered for a while afterwards.I learned to read ingredients labels from that point on.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm quite flammable myself... as demonstrated with Black Cats.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 23, 2013)

esselle said:


> Why do some of my colleagues take credit for others' work?
> Why does Blue Bell ice cream taste far better (but is far less healthy) than broccoli?
> 
> My two conundrums for the day. :/



For anyone who's not had Braum's Ice Cream.. it should be outlawed.  Nothing should be that good, and so bad for you.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 23, 2013)

Wow, so many first world problems in this thread. How lucky they have it.


----------



## sm4him (Jun 23, 2013)

esselle said:


> ShooterJ said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that artificial fireplace logs have a warning on them that says "Caution: Contents may be flammable" ....
> ...



Not really...a few years back (okay, a LOT of years back, probably a decade) my sister and I took my boys camping. She said she already had some charcoal so I didn't buy any. Turns out, what she had was that Match Light charcoal that already has lighter fluid on it and is supposed to start really easily. Only she'd had this bag of it for who knows how long. 

Turns out, really OLD Match Light is the antithesis to easy-start charcoal.  It was like trying to get a rock to burn--even pouring more lighter fluid on it, or using wax fire-starters didn't work. The lighter fluid or firestarter would burn, but the charcoal never did, not even a little bit.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 23, 2013)

Lol.. wow.. that's pretty sad.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 23, 2013)

sm4him said:


> Turns out, really OLD Match Light is the antithesis to easy-start charcoal.  It was like trying to get a rock to burn--even pouring more lighter fluid on it, or using wax fire-starters didn't work. The lighter fluid or firestarter would burn, but the charcoal never did, not even a little bit.



EVERYTHING is flammable if you get it hot enough!


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 23, 2013)

Sometimes it doesn't even have to be that "hot".. JP5 has a flashpoint of around 83 F


----------



## David8 (Jun 23, 2013)

Getting blamed at my work for others incompetence simply because I'm casual and don't get the chance to defend myself when the issue comes up.


----------



## runnah (Jun 23, 2013)

Kurieg coffee is terrible and too expensive.


----------



## esselle (Jun 23, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> For anyone who's not had Braum's Ice Cream.. it should be outlawed. Nothing should be that good, and so bad for you.



lol I have not heard of this brand?



sm4him said:


> Not really...a few years back (okay, a LOT of years back, probably a decade) my sister and I took my boys camping. She said she already had some charcoal so I didn't buy any. Turns out, what she had was that Match Light charcoal that already has lighter fluid on it and is supposed to start really easily. Only she'd had this bag of it for who knows how long.
> 
> Turns out, really OLD Match Light is the antithesis to easy-start charcoal. It was like trying to get a rock to burn--even pouring more lighter fluid on it, or using wax fire-starters didn't work. The lighter fluid or firestarter would burn, but the charcoal never did, not even a little bit.



wow, that's something! i stand corrected. haha



David8 said:


> Getting blamed at my work for others incompetence simply because I'm casual and don't get the chance to defend myself when the issue comes up.




yeah, that always sucks.  i'm sorry to hear of that. i hope things get better for you. 


runnah said:


> Kurieg coffee is terrible and too expensive.



i rather like it, depending on the brand. it _IS_ very pricey though for what you get. i think what i enjoy about it is, the intensity of the coffee is the same every time i use the keurig, as opposed to making my own pot. never quite know how that might turn out.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 23, 2013)

esselle.. Braum's is a food chain in the central US, some of the southern states specifically.. they make burgers, breakfast, hotdogs, etc... but each restaurant also has a store in it with dairy products.

They have several dairy farms where they process their own brand.. and ice cream is one of the things they do.

They're good!


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 23, 2013)

We have Braum's here too.  Decent food, good ice cream, and consistently the cheapest dairy products you can find.  Cheese, milk, etc - is like half the price that the local grocery store sells it for.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 23, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> We have Braum's here too.  Decent food, good ice cream, and consistently the cheapest dairy products you can find.  Cheese, milk, etc - is like half the price that the local grocery store sells it for.



Yep... and their dairy is really good too.  I've always liked the quality vs. the price.  I don't eat a lot from their menu.. But I like the ice cream and dairy.


----------



## Overread (Jun 23, 2013)

Adobe Lightroom 5 trial - 800mb for Windows - 400mb for mac

Why am I paying a 400mb "tax" for windows????????????? 


Also this download speed isn't all that fast compared to Steam (for a company that makes a lot of boasts about its big cloud stuff I expected blazing fast download speeds from them )


----------



## runnah (Jun 23, 2013)

Overread said:


> Adobe Lightroom 5 trial - 800mb for Windows - 400mb for mac
> 
> Why am I paying a 400mb "tax" for windows?????????????
> 
> Also this download speed isn't all that fast compared to Steam (for a company that makes a lot of boasts about its big cloud stuff I expected blazing fast download speeds from them )



Yeah steam is so slow. Not like orgin is any better tho.


----------



## esselle (Jun 23, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> esselle.. Braum's is a food chain in the central US, some of the southern states specifically.. they make burgers, breakfast, hotdogs, etc... but each restaurant also has a store in it with dairy products.
> 
> They have several dairy farms where they process their own brand.. and ice cream is one of the things they do.
> 
> They're good!





O|||||||O said:


> We have Braum's here too. Decent food, good ice cream, and consistently the cheapest dairy products you can find. Cheese, milk, etc - is like half the price that the local grocery store sells it for.




I've never heard of this 'Braum's.' Hmmm...I must be missing out. lol There's Winn Dixie and Publix in the ''south.'' Is it like Schwann's? They are a food chain/delivery only service, I think.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 23, 2013)

It's like a burger/ice cream joint with a grocery store attached.


----------



## esselle (Jun 23, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> It's like a burger/ice cream joint with a grocery store attached.



lol not what i thought at all. that sounds great!
nothing like this in florida.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 23, 2013)

Like if Dairy Queen was also a grocery store, but better.


----------



## esselle (Jun 23, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> Like if Dairy Queen was also a grocery store, but better.



mmm....that could be dangerous.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 23, 2013)

I haven't been in a Winn Dixie in years, lol.  Winn Dixie is more of an East coast Southern thing.  I don't think I've seen one in a State that didn't border the Atlantic.  Same goes for Piggly Wiggly.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 23, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> I haven't been in a Winn Dixie in years, lol.  Winn Dixie is more of an East coast Southern thing.  I don't think I've seen one in a State that didn't border the Atlantic.  Same goes for Piggly Wiggly.



We had a Piggly Wiggly here in Oklahoma... though I refused to shop at a store named Piggly Wiggly.  Lol


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 23, 2013)

They have a huge following, though I never really bought into it.  I never really saw anything to set it apart from any other grocery store.


----------



## esselle (Jun 23, 2013)

Lol @ "piggly wiggly" 

I haven't seen any in Tampa...didn't know they were still around. haha


----------



## Overread (Jun 23, 2013)

Overread said:


> Adobe Lightroom 5 trial - 800mb for Windows - 400mb for mac
> 
> Why am I paying a 400mb "tax" for windows?????????????
> 
> ...



Well that was a waste and a first time ever - seems Lightroom 5 requires Win 7 (or later) and it appears that not only is it not supported on Vista, but its also not going to even install for me


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 23, 2013)

Overread said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > Adobe Lightroom 5 trial - 800mb for Windows - 400mb for mac
> ...



I LOVE steam! got a lot of games there. 
I have only had windows Vista long enough to install a different OS on whatever computer i bought that came with vista. the desktops have win8 on them , my laptops still have win7 64bit. 

shame it wont install for you. ive been really really thinking about getting lightroom 5.


----------



## runnah (Jun 23, 2013)

Overread said:


> Well that was a waste and a first time ever - seems Lightroom 5 requires Win 7 (or later) and it appears that not only is it not supported on Vista, but its also not going to even install for me



Vista?

You are dead to me.


----------



## Overread (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey Vista Ultimate edition has worked fine for me for ages - just turned off user account control and most of the problems went away with it. Guess I've been lucky with it overall  Bleh guess I'll have to consider updating to Win 7 sometime (from what I've heard Win 8 is not only a disaster but also changes the whole interface........)



And yes I love steam - that's why I want adobe to be as fast as steam with downloads (and now also not as picky with OS system requirements )


----------



## snowbear (Jun 23, 2013)

At least it's not Windows ME!


----------



## runnah (Jun 23, 2013)

Overread said:


> Hey Vista Ultimate edition has worked fine for me for ages - just turned off user account control and most of the problems went away with it. Guess I've been lucky with it overall  Bleh guess I'll have to consider updating to Win 7 sometime (from what I've heard Win 8 is not only a disaster but also changes the whole interface........)



I was going to give you a break considering you live and a third world country and perhaps win7 hadn't gotten there yet but c'mon man!


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 23, 2013)

Linux is where it's at.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 23, 2013)

List of things bothering me right now:


1. Having to stand in one spot for 10 hours with only occasional walks. 

2. The worst back pain I've ever felt because of aforementioned standing in one spot.


----------



## esselle (Jun 24, 2013)

Something that bothers me, having to 'call in sick' to work. I'm home today not feeling well, and it just bugs me because I end up feeling guilty. 
It is what it is, I s'pose. :/


----------



## esselle (Jun 24, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> List of things bothering me right now:
> 
> 
> 1. Having to stand in one spot for 10 hours with only occasional walks.
> ...



aw, hope you are doing better today, though. back pain sucks!


----------



## runnah (Jun 24, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> List of things bothering me right now:
> 
> 
> 1. Having to stand in one spot for 10 hours with only occasional walks.
> ...



Can you pepper in some light to moderate assaults to pass the time?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 24, 2013)

runnah said:


> Can you pepper in some light to moderate assaults to pass the time?



Only on the transients. But yes.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 24, 2013)

esselle said:


> Something that bothers me, having to 'call in sick' to work. I'm home today not feeling well, and it just bugs me because I end up feeling guilty.
> It is what it is, I s'pose. :/


Oh, yes - that reminds me of one:
People that come to work while they are sick and spread it to everyone else.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 24, 2013)

esselle said:


> Something that bothers me, having to 'call in sick' to work. I'm home today not feeling well, and it just bugs me because I end up feeling guilty.
> It is what it is, I s'pose. :/



You have to take care of you first. That's why we work in the first place. Never feel guilty about it.


----------



## esselle (Jun 24, 2013)

snowbear said:


> Oh, yes - that reminds me of one:
> People that come to work while they are sick and spread it to everyone else.



hmmm...i don't feel so bad, now...true! haha



ShooterJ said:


> esselle said:
> 
> 
> > Something that bothers me, having to 'call in sick' to work. I'm home today not feeling well, and it just bugs me because I end up feeling guilty.
> ...



okay, and thank you. :hug::


----------

